# House tyrant's voting on bill today that will ban semiautomatic firearms



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 29, 2022)

The vote will be held today Tyrants will be dealt with.









						Text - H.R.1808 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): Assault Weapons Ban of 2022
					

Text for H.R.1808 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): Assault Weapons Ban of 2022



					www.congress.gov


----------



## JGalt (Jul 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The vote will be held today Tyrants will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck that bill. I hope it dies a horrible grisly death.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 29, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Fuck that bill. I hope it dies a horrible grisly death.


It won't die


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 29, 2022)

I'd rather a Bill where all the anti-gun wack-heads have to wear a yellow armband so I know not to use my firearm in protecting them should they be victims of crimes in the streets, or elsewhere.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 29, 2022)

It's going nowhere. This has been noted over and over. Yes, an absolute waste of time and taxpayers dollars for something they know has a less than zero chance of passing in the Senate.

 If McConnell was actually as shrewd as he thinks he would even allow a vote on this to get Manchin on the record.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It won't die



In the House, probably not. But I'd every cow's ass in Texas if that bill survives the Senate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 29, 2022)

JGalt said:


> In the House, probably not. But I'd every cow's ass in Texas if that bill survives the Senate.


Plenty of Rino's in the Senate. Schumer will make a deal with RINO McConnell for a straight up vote


----------



## JGalt (Jul 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Plenty of Rino's in the Senate. Schumer will make a deal with RINO McConnell for a straight up vote



If that's the case, I will be one of the millions who will not comply. Fuck them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 29, 2022)

JGalt said:


> If that's the case, I will be one of the millions who will not comply. Fuck them.


The blood of Americans will be on the hands of those who supports gun control.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The vote will be held today Tyrants will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Democrats will be so happy if it passes......


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## TNHarley (Jul 29, 2022)

JGalt said:


> . But I'd every cow's ass in Texas


you what to every cows ass in texas?


----------



## JGalt (Jul 29, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> you what to every cows ass in texas?



Kiss every cow's ass in Texas.

I must have left off a word there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 29, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Kiss every cow's ass in Texas.
> 
> I must have left off a word there.


Be prepared


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 29, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The vote will be held today Tyrants will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only tyranny is that of the neo-fascist authoritarian right and their contempt for the Constitution, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only tyranny is that of the neo-fascist authoritarian right and their contempt for the Constitution, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


That's so rich:


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 29, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only tyranny is that of the neo-fascist authoritarian right and their contempt for the Constitution, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


Can you get a few more stupid buzzwords in your next shitpost?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Can you get a few more stupid buzzwords in your next shitpost?


Yep....just take everything that the left is doing...and accuse Republicans of it. That's all they're doing.

What's black is white...what's good is bad...what's right is wrong.
What a woman is can't be defined.
A recession is actually a strong economy.
Over 2 million illegals have poured thru our borders....but the borders are closed. 
Can't call out the National Guard to protect the capital from Trump Supporters....but called them out to protect them from all of the illegals Texas is busing up to Washington D.C..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 29, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only tyranny is that of the neo-fascist authoritarian right and their contempt for the Constitution, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


Anti rights fascist  so full of shit


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 30, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> I'd rather a Bill where all the anti-gun wack-heads have to wear a yellow armband so I know not to use my firearm in protecting them should they be victims of crimes in the streets, or elsewhere.


You'd shoot yourself in your foot first.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 30, 2022)

It is going nowhere in the Senate and if by some miracle it did it would not survive the court challenges that would follow.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> It is going nowhere in the Senate and if by some miracle it did it would not survive the court challenges that would follow.


Which means that all of these virtue-signalling bills aren't designed to solve a problem....but cause divisions and hate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> It is going nowhere in the Senate and if by some miracle it did it would not survive the court challenges that would follow.


Don't count on the Senate either. Thing is if the 2 Rino's in the house had voted no the bill would be dead. What happens if Biden gets to pack the court?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

Meanwhile, Republican Reps. Brian Fitzpatrick of Pennsylvania and Chris Jacobs of New York broke ranks and joined most Democrats in supporting the assault weapons ban.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Don't count on the Senate either. Thing is if the 2 Rino's in the house had voted no the bill would be dead. What happens if Biden gets to pack the court?


If he does pack the court Democrats lose even bigger in 2024 than they will this November and then Republicans pack it and the court becomes basically useless as no one will take any verdicts they down seriously.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> If he does pack the court Democrats lose even bigger in 2024 than they will this November and then Republicans pack it and the court becomes basically useless as no one will take any verdicts they down seriously.


Here's the path they will get the Rino's in the Senate to vote for it Jo signs it then they move to pack the court's and rig the 2024 election. Anti Trump gun owners own this shit.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 31, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Fuck that bill. I hope it dies a horrible grisly death.


It's supporters too


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> *The only tyranny is that of the neo-fascist authoritarian right left and their contempt for the Constitution*, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


Couldn't agree more.

*the RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE TO KEEP AND BEAR ARMS SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED*


----------



## iceberg (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only tyranny is that of the neo-fascist authoritarian right and their contempt for the Constitution, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


Yea that must be it. 

Now back off our rights.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> *the RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE TO KEEP AND BEAR ARMS SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED*


But he really doesn't believe in the right of the people unless those people believe in his delusional perverse cult of the DNC


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Yea that must be it.
> 
> Now back off our rights.


He's a cultist squawk box of the DNC cult.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Anti rights fascist  so full of shit


You’re a liar and your thread premise is a lie – consistent with others on the illiberal, neo-fascist, authoritarian right.

The proposed legislation is not ‘tyranny’ – AWBs are perfectly Constitutional, having never been invalidated by the Supreme Court; AWBs are consistent with Second Amendment case law and neither violate nor infringe upon the Second Amendment.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 31, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> I'd rather a Bill where all the anti-gun wack-heads have to wear a yellow armband so I know not to use my firearm in protecting them should they be victims of crimes in the streets, or elsewhere.


Another rightwing lie – no one is ‘anti-gun’; that doesn’t even make any sense.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another rightwing lie – no one is ‘anti-gun’; that doesn’t even make any sense.


Excuse me.  Should have said "semi-automatic firearms".
If it's a revolver, bolt action rifle, or muzzle loading firearm, then you libturds have no objection.
You all are the ones whom don't make any sense.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re a liar and your thread premise is a lie – consistent with others on the illiberal, neo-fascist, authoritarian right.
> 
> The proposed legislation is not ‘tyranny’ – AWBs are perfectly Constitutional, having never been invalidated by the Supreme Court; AWBs are consistent with Second Amendment case law and neither violate nor infringe upon the Second Amendment.


Talk about lying your whole argument is based on lies. Weapons in common use of the time according to the supreme Court is protected by the second amendment.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Excuse me.  Should have said "semi-automatic firearms".
> If it's a revolver, bolt action rifle, or muzzle loading firearm, then you libturds have no objection.
> You all are the ones whom don't make any sense.


They have no objections now but they get this a few years down the road those will be the intended target's.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 31, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> You'd shoot yourself in your foot first.


And you'd shoot yourself in the groin just trying to get your finger inside the trigger guard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another rightwing lie – no one is ‘anti-gun’; that doesn’t even make any sense.


You are antigun


----------



## iceberg (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He's a cultist squawk box of the DNC cult.


He's a doosh. 

I just leave it at that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

iceberg said:


> He's a doosh.
> 
> I just leave it at that.


Well they love slinging the cultist name calling I like throwing it back at them when they show their cultist views.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well they love slinging the cultist name calling I like throwing it back at them when they show their cultist views.


Never has worked for me. 

Crying back at a baby never stopped the baby from crying. 

But it did freak the shit out of the mother at Walmart on a Sunday morning when I was shopping with a major hangover. 

Guess the kid, freaked a bit too but after the shock wore off, it got worse. Much worse. 

Leave cart n go home worse.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Never has worked for me.
> 
> Crying back at a baby never stopped the baby from crying.
> 
> ...


Maybe true but children aren't cultist they become cultist. Members of the democrat party are cultist.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Maybe true but children aren't cultist they become cultist. Members of the democrat party are cultist.


A few. 

I won't judge all by the few. Too easy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

iceberg said:


> A few.
> 
> I won't judge all by the few. Too easy.


Show me a democrat that doesn't toe the line and I will show you that they are a dumbass other than that they are a cultist.


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The vote will be held today Tyrants will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


The "need" is spelled out in the Constitution of the United States of America.

_* "being necessary to the security of a free State".*_

Go look it up.  I shit you not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


Shall me the word need in the bill of rights.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Show me a democrat that doesn't toe the line and I will show you that they are a dumbass other than that they are a cultist.


ok, hold on - 

if i can show you a democrat who doesn't follow the "progressive" mantra, you're going to call them a dumbass?

but if they do, they're a cultist?

ooooooooooooooooook


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

iceberg said:


> ok, hold on -
> 
> if i can show you a democrat who doesn't follow the "progressive" mantra, you're going to call them a dumbass?
> 
> ...


Yes they are a dumbass for voting with the democrat cult.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes they are a dumbass for voting with the democrat cult.


have a nice day.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jul 31, 2022)

If they want either of my guns they'll have to pay me richly for them.

But I don't need a firearm to defend myself and what's mine.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 31, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


Just about any modern pistol that isn't a revolver is "semi-automatic".  Such as a "Model 1911" or copy, or the so-called Browning 'automatic'.

In terms known to those whom use firearms and know the language, a "semi-automatic" is a firearm which once a round has been fired, as the bullet exits the barrel, the receiver mechanism will eject the empty casing and if one is available in the magazine, will chamber a new/fresh round to be fired.  In order to be fired the operator will need to press the trigger again.

Would appear you are either dumb and ignorant of what a semi-automatic firearm is,
Are intentionally lying,
Or have never been in a situation where repeated firing in short time span is needed.  Such as when a bear is charging you and only seconds at most to respond.  Needing multiple and rapid fire/shots.


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 31, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Just about any modern pistol that isn't a revolver is "semi-automatic".  Such as a "Model 1911" or copy, or the so-called Browning 'automatic'.
> 
> In terms known to those whom use firearms and know the language, a "semi-automatic" is a firearm which once a round has been fired, as the bullet exits the barrel, the receiver mechanism will eject the empty casing and if one is available in the magazine, will chamber a new/fresh round to be fired.  In order to be fired the operator will need to press the trigger again.
> 
> ...



Semi-Automatic Weapons serve one purpose and one purpose only.  To kill as many people as possible in the shortest time possible.  Just look at all the school shooting.  

These weapons are NOT used in hunting, they are designed to kill human beings.  

Unless you are in the military and issued such a weapon, you do not need one.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The vote will be held today Tyrants will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They best not try that one... It won't go over to good unless I'm just ignorant or something. They better get after the dammed culprit's, and leave the good citizen's alone is what they best do. The leftist government is taking things way to far. The republican's selling out their soul's to the leftist is another terrible situation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> They best not try that one... It won't go over to good unless I'm just ignorant or something. They better get after the dammed culprit's, and leave the good citizen's alone is what they best do. The leftist government is taking things way to far. The republican's selling out their soul's to the leftist is another terrible situation.


Well they did place a buy back in the bill soon after it will be mandatory buy back.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The vote will be held today Tyrants will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...shall not be infringed


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Semi-Automatic Weapons serve one purpose and one purpose only.  To kill as many people as possible in the shortest time possible.  Just look at all the school shooting.
> 
> These weapons are NOT used in hunting, they are designed to kill human beings.
> 
> Unless you are in the military and issued such a weapon, you do not need one.


Cultist that Kool aid you're drinking is fucking with your mind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ...shall not be infringed


In the minds of the cultist that means nothing.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 31, 2022)

iceberg said:


> A few.
> 
> I won't judge all by the few. Too easy.


I look at it this way today - No one is ignorant or can claim ignorance at this point and time in our country, so if a person is willing to vote for a Demoncrat, then they are included in the number of dipsticks that make up the Democrat party today. They should hang their head's in complete shame for being a modern day Democrat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

iceberg said:


> have a nice day.


Sorry if that offends you but it's true. How could anyone who has a sound mind vote with the democrats? Unless they are dumbasses or cultists?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> I look at it this way today - No one is ignorant or can claim ignorance at this point and time in our country, so if a person is willing to vote for a Demoncrat, then they are included in the number of dipsticks that make up the Democrat party today. They should hang their head's in complete shame for being a modern day Democrat.


They are cultists or dumbasses.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Talk about lying your whole argument is based on lies. Weapons in common use of the time according to the supreme Court is protected by the second amendment.


Tyranny is conservatives forcing women to give birth against their will.

Tyranny is conservatives denying same-sex couples access to marriage law.

Tyranny is conservatives discriminating against transgender Americans.

Tyranny is conservatives denying Americans of color their right to vote.

Tyranny is conservatives seeking to criminalize homosexuality.

Tyranny is conservatives attacking the First Amendment rights of social media.

Tyranny is conservatives banning books about diversity and inclusion.

Tyranny is conservatives attack on America’s democracy

Tyranny is the sole purview of the right.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 31, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Semi-Automatic Weapons serve one purpose and one purpose only.  To kill as many people as possible in the shortest time possible.  Just look at all the school shooting.
> 
> These weapons are NOT used in hunting, they are designed to kill human beings.
> 
> Unless you are in the military and issued such a weapon, you do not need one.


Give you an A for knowing how efficient gun's are in killing thing's whether animal or human, but you get an F for not thinking that humans that are the protector's of other humans, so when trouble comes in what ever form it comes in, the human has the ability to save live's with any category of gun that he chose to get that job done if necessary. 

Why you leftist decided that criminal's are excluded from your bull crap (constantly sympathizing with them), but the good citizen's are the target uhhhhh is really a tell tell sign of the agenda that will be empowered by you and your allie's bull crap, otherwise if you are allowed to go any further after November on your radical agenda's. 

Can't wait till November, and well the left best not alledgedly attempt to steal this one and get caught.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Tyranny is conservatives forcing women to give birth against their will.
> 
> Tyranny is conservatives denying same-sex couples access to marriage law.
> 
> ...


Tyranny is what you support 

No one lost access to a abortion 
Why should a man be allowed to take what rightfully belongs to a woman? 
No one has lost their right to vote.
Diversity is a total lie and racist 
It's a good thing America is a Republic and not a democracy. 
Cultist you leftists don't give a fuck about freedom of speech unless that speech pushes the anti America narrative social media proved that the last 6 years.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Tyranny is conservatives forcing women to give birth against their will.
> 
> Tyranny is conservatives denying same-sex couples access to marriage law.
> 
> ...


Tyranny is the modern day Democrat party, because in order for anything to constitute tryanny, the people have to speak as a majority who would agree that tryanny is at play in our government, so you lose because you don't have the numbers to make such a claim about our former government under Trump, but we have the numbers against the current administration in which is engaging in Tryannicalism culture against the patriotic American's in this country.

Modern day Democrat's are the epitomy of the word, so wear like a badge of dishonour C-clay.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sorry if that offends you but it's true. How could anyone who has a sound mind vote with the democrats? Unless they are dumbasses or cultists?


Not offended. Not going to waste my time.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 31, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Not offended. Not going to waste my time.


Iceberg, you ain't a Democrat are you ? Please say it ain't so... Wow.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 31, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Iceberg, you ain't a Democrat are you ? Please say it ain't so... Wow.


Nope. 

Just don't bucketize people n apply broad strokes


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only tyranny is that of the neo-fascist authoritarian right and their contempt for the Constitution, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


Shall not be infringed you lunatic.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 31, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Shall not be infringed you lunatic.


It's a further power grab... These people are sick, and they are very dangerous for America.... Follow the power, control, and greed.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 1, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


So you'd have the police/LEOs turn in their semi-automatics?
You are either an idiot, or a criminal.
I'm betting both.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 1, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Iceberg, you ain't a Democrat are you ? Please say it ain't so... Wow.


No I don't believe he is but iceberg thinks he can be sensible with dumbass and or cultists. You can't


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 1, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> So you'd have the police/LEOs turn in their semi-automatics?
> You are either an idiot, or a criminal.
> I'm betting both.


Ever heard of dumb crook news?


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 1, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Semi-Automatic Weapons serve one purpose and one purpose only.  To kill as many people as possible in the shortest time possible.  Just look at all the school shooting.
> 
> These weapons are NOT used in hunting, they are designed to kill human beings.
> 
> Unless you are in the military and issued such a weapon, you do not need one.


Use in school shootings is a small percentage compared to criminals whom have been neutralized by use of a semi-auto.  Often takes more than one shot, and on target, to stop some criminals.

You forget that most police/LEO also have semi-automatics. You would deny them such firearms?
Idiots would suggest that. Criminals especially would like to be able to outgun the police (or citizens).
You come across as both an idiot and a criminal.

Semi-autos allow for making more than one shot in the narrow window one might need to in order to counter a threat.  Could be a charging vicious animal.  Could be a criminal with a semi-auto also.

I know plenty whom use them for hunting, and also carry for essential back-up in event of other danger/threats.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 1, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ever heard of dumb crook news?


Is that the MSM?


----------



## The Duke (Aug 1, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> It is going nowhere in the Senate and if by some miracle it did it would not survive the court challenges that would follow.





bigrebnc1775 said:


> They have no objections now but they get this a few years down the road those will be the intended target's.


Make no mistake, their goal is to ban all guns.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Aug 1, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


There is no need clause in the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Aug 1, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Semi-Automatic Weapons serve one purpose and one purpose only.  To kill as many people as possible in the shortest time possible.  Just look at all the school shooting.
> 
> These weapons are NOT used in hunting, they are designed to kill human beings.
> 
> Unless you are in the military and issued such a weapon, you do not need one.


I come from a Military family and you don't know what the fuck your talking about. I can hunt with anything that can kill a human. You must be a really shitty shot.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 1, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


You're not the King or ruler of anyone. You don't get to make those decisions for other people at all. If it wasn't for people that had guns and settled the wilderness, you would not be living today.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 1, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Tyranny is conservatives forcing women to give birth against their will.
> 
> Tyranny is conservatives denying same-sex couples access to marriage law.
> 
> ...


See how the democrat and sexual perversion go hand in hand?
Sick fucks.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 1, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only tyranny is that of the neo-fascist authoritarian right and their contempt for the Constitution, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


It's the Democrats that want to circumvent the Electoral College.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 1, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I come from a Military family and you don't know what the fuck your talking about. I can hunt with anything that can kill a human. You must be a really shitty shot.


He does his hunting for meat at two places the supermarket and the gay bars.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 1, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


Fuck off. 

It used to be NO AUTOMATIC WEAPONS cause you are stupid and didn't know that was already HIGHLY regulated. Now you expanded your reach cause your views are born out of ignorance.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 1, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> It used to be NO AUTOMATIC WEAPONS cause you are stupid and didn't know that was already HIGHLY regulated. Now you expanded your reach cause your views are born out of ignorance.


I think Americans have been denied automatic weapons and suppressors long enough!

Well, it's not like we've been denied them, but have to jump through hoops and get with the government to have that good stuff. That's crap.

Old black granny in the projects should be able to have whatever she wants.
Everyone should.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 1, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No I don't believe he is but iceberg thinks he can be sensible with dumbass and or cultists. You can't


Some of my family and close friends are democrats. We talk often and it's about issues, not people. We disagree, we can get to where and why. 

They are not happy with their party right now and are vocal about it. Am I supposed to call them cultists and dumbasses when we essentially agree on many things? 

I've seen many on the right object when the left gets mentally and emotionally lazy, calling everyone racist, nazi and the like when you know you are not. 

Yet I see there is no issue doing what is bitched about when done to you. I simply find that odd.


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 1, 2022)

All this bleating and bloviating because of ban on militar style assault weapons.  There is no need for a private citizen to have such a weapon.  Keep crying all snowflakes, you giving one helluva good laugh.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> There is no need for a private citizen to have such a weapon.


Glad you know what we need!


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 1, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The blood of Americans will be on the hands of those who supports gun control.


So you are OK with school children bleeding out regularly in America just so you don't have to be bothered with a bit of inconvenience?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 1, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> So you are OK with school children bleeding out regularly in America just so you don't have to be bothered with a bit of inconvenience?


I can live with if you choose not to arm teachers  because when you make them gun free zones that blood is on your hands. So fuck you.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 1, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I can live with if you choose not to arm teachers  because when you make them gun free zones that blood is on your hands. So fuck you.


Teachers have enough to do without adding armed school security guards to their list of duties.
So that's kind of a fucktard solution wouldn't you say Skippy?
Besides, you idiots don't even trust teachers anymore to properly TEACH these little ones.
Now you want them to be solely responsible for gunning down the bad guys that you enable with your selfish laziness and insecurity.

How about common sense reform of gun laws that will keep firearms out of the hands of the wrong kind of people?
Or maybe you're afraid that YOU ARE the wrong type of person?

And how about we dry up the lobby money from terrorist organizations like the NRA so these organizations can no longer buy legislation intended to weaken gun laws and keep firearms in the hands of criminals?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 1, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Some of my family and close friends are democrats. We talk often and it's about issues, not people. We disagree, we can get to where and why.
> 
> They are not happy with their party right now and are vocal about it. Am I supposed to call them cultists and dumbasses when we essentially agree on many things?
> 
> ...


I wished you could separate the person from the issue but you can't. Vote democrat and you get the shit we have now


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 1, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Teachers have enough to do without adding armed school security guards to their list of duties.
> So that's kind of a fucktard solution wouldn't you say Skippy?
> Besides, you idiots don't even trust teachers anymore to properly TEACH these little ones.
> Now you want them to be solely responsible for gunning down the bad guys that you enable with your selfish laziness and insecurity.
> ...


As I said the blood is on your hands. What common sense gun reform that is not a constitutional violation of the second amendment? If you go after lobbies start with the unions, drug industry, energy industry, not just the gun lobby. It's time you antiguners compromised repeal the NFA. End all laws that violate and infringe on the second amendment.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 1, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> As I said the blood is on your hands. What common sense gun reform that is not a constitutional violation of the second amendment? If you go after lobbies start with the unions, drug industry, energy industry, not just the gun lobby. It's time you antiguners compromised repeal the NFA. End all laws that violate and infringe on the second amendment.


No infringement.
As it says "A well REGULATED militia"
Maybe you don't like that part huh?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 1, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I wished you could separate the person from the issue but you can't. Vote democrat and you get the shit we have now


and that is part of our talks, to be sure.

im not going to call family and friends names when we essentially agree and they may simply NOT vote vs. vote for someone they don't like either.

sorry man. i simply won't take the worst of a side and pretend all on that side are that way.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 1, 2022)

iceberg said:


> and that is part of our talks, to be sure.
> 
> im not going to call family and friends names when we essentially agree and they may simply NOT vote vs. vote for someone they don't like either.
> 
> sorry man. i simply won't take the worst of a side and pretend all on that side are that way.


Not voting is the same as voting. Those who don't vote in reality gave their vote to the winner.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 1, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> It's the Democrats that want to circumvent the Electoral College.


Seeking to enact a law that’s perfectly Constitutional isn’t ‘tyranny.’

Seeking to enact a law that in no manner prevents citizens from possessing firearms for lawful self-defense is not ‘tyranny.’


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 1, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Seeking to enact a law that’s perfectly Constitutional isn’t ‘tyranny.’
> 
> Seeking to enact a law that in no manner prevents citizens from possessing firearms for lawful self-defense is not ‘tyranny.’


Horseshit. It's an infringement.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 1, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Seeking to enact a law that’s perfectly Constitutional isn’t ‘tyranny.’
> 
> Seeking to enact a law that in no manner prevents citizens from possessing firearms for lawful self-defense is not ‘tyranny.’


 A congressional act that is at odds with the Bill of Rights is absolutely unconstitutional.  "Shall not be infringed" has no ambiguity.


----------



## Orangecat (Aug 1, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


----------



## iceberg (Aug 1, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Not voting is the same as voting. Those who don't vote in reality gave their vote to the winner.


OK.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 1, 2022)

This is more wasting of time and tax dollars so the ScumoCrats can play their emotional pandering games.

_SEE???? WE TRIED TO SAVE THE CHILDREN BUT THE GOP WANTS THEM TO DIE!!!!!!! _


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 1, 2022)

The Duke said:


> You're not the King or ruler of anyone. You don't get to make those decisions for other people at all. If it wasn't for people that had guns and settled the wilderness, you would not be living today.


Wouldn't be living free that's for sure.


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 1, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> And you'd shoot yourself in the groin just trying to get your finger inside the trigger guard.


Sounds like you already experienced that.


----------



## Stann (Aug 2, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The vote will be held today Tyrants will be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it won't stand a chance of passing the Senate because all the Republicans are bought and paid for by the gun lobbyists.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Unfortunately it won't stand a chance of passing the Senate because all the Republicans are bought and paid for by the gun lobbyists.


It's unconstitutional plain and simple.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 2, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> This is more wasting of time and tax dollars so the ScumoCrats can play their emotional pandering games.
> 
> _SEE???? WE TRIED TO SAVE THE CHILDREN BUT THE GOP WANTS THEM TO DIE!!!!!!! _


Fascistcrats only see value of a future voting base in children.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 2, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Sounds like you already experienced that.


Negative.
My reply was suggesting that you "*Who_Me?*"; would be the one shooting themselves in the groin. Assumes you have something there to be shot.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Unfortunately it won't stand a chance of passing the Senate because all the Republicans are bought and paid for by the gun lobbyists.


And all the Democrats are bought and paid for by the enviro-nazi, Leftist, and Soros' lobbyists.
Actually the Republicans will be displaying common sense, something the Democrats lost decades ago.


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 2, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Negative.
> My reply was suggesting that you "*Who_Me?*"; would be the one shooting themselves in the groin. Assumes you have something there to be shot.


You're the one that is insecure about your package which is the underlying reason you own guns.

I don't have a want or need for a gun.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 2, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you are in the Military you do not need a semi-automatic weapon


Bad news:
Your opinion does not matter.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 2, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Semi-Automatic Weapons serve one purpose and one purpose only.  To kill as many people as possible in the shortest time possible.


And thus, they are exactly sort of weapon protected by the 2nd.
The right to keep and bear arms, after all, is all about killing other people.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Unfortunately it won't stand a chance of passing the Senate because all the Republicans are bought and paid for by the gun lobbyists.


And all the democrats are bought and paid for by Soros. 

Wheeeee


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 2, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And thus, they are exactly sort of weapon protected by the 2nd.
> The right to keep and bear arms, after all, is all about killing other people.


Geez Gomer, there’s no way you should be able to buy a weapon after that statement. You’re just another goat roper that has an inferiority complex.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 2, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Geez Gomer, there’s no way you should be able to buy a weapon after that statement. You’re just another goat roper that has an inferiority complex.


Why does insulting people make you feel better?


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 3, 2022)

Sometimes a shotgun will out do a semi-auto;


			Surveillance camera shows 80-year-old store owner shooting attempted robbery suspect


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 3, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> You're the one that is insecure about your package which is the underlying reason you own guns.
> 
> I don't have a want or need for a gun.


And I suppose these gals are also insecure abut their package;
Ladies -of-Lead








						Ladies of Lead — About Us — Ladies Of Lead Group Therapy, LLC
					

Ladies of Lead is women training women in handgun safety and defense. Concealed Handgun License classes offered. Beginners welcome. Educational programs taught by certified National Rifle Association Instructors. NRA. Located in Oregon.




					lolgrouptherapy.squarespace.com
				




I'm not only glad you don't want or need a gun, but would hope you aren't legally allowed.
Most people whom are strong anti-gun are either stupid or criminal. You sound like both.


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 3, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> And I suppose these gals are also insecure abut their package;
> Ladies -of-Lead
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid or criminal?  I think you are describing gun owners!  You gun nuts are delusional and insecure.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 3, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Stupid or criminal?  I think you are describing gun owners!  You gun nuts are delusional and insecure.


Why does insulting people make you feel better?


----------



## Sandisk (Aug 7, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Fuck that bill. I hope it dies a horrible grisly death.


Punctuation is your friend.
So is education.


----------



## Sandisk (Aug 7, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Stupid or criminal?  I think you are describing gun owners!  You gun nuts are delusional and insecure.


Not all gun owners are nuts.
Many are decent people.

But gun bunnies?
I swear they love their guns more than their children.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Anti rights fascist  so full of shit


Cry baby.  You've been warned, not threatened, that gun control during the slaughters of the years children will one day come to bills such as this. 

Your threats in the post above are not warnings, they are comments made to threaten we the people.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 7, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> It's the Democrats that want to circumvent the Electoral College.


Yep, and everyone knows why.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 7, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Cry baby.  You've been warned, not threatened, that gun control during the slaughters of the years children will one day come to bills such as this.
> 
> Your threats in the post above are not warnings, they are comments made to threaten we the people.


You're a anti rights fascist.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 7, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> This is more wasting of time and tax dollars so the ScumoCrats can play their emotional pandering games.
> 
> _SEE???? WE TRIED TO SAVE THE CHILDREN BUT THE GOP WANTS THEM TO DIE!!!!!!! _


It won't work though, because people are finally on to their endless games, double speak, and radical agenda's now.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're a anti rights fascist.


You're an idiot, a cry baby when someone is not allowing you to buy or sell another lethal weapon.  I'm not a fascist, I'm a liberal Democrat who sees common sense when it is in front of me.  It's scum bags like you who lack empathy, lack common sense and are self serving punks.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 7, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're an idiot, a cry baby when someone is not allowing you to buy or sell another lethal weapon.  I'm not a fascist, I'm a liberal Democrat who sees common sense when it is in front of me.  It's scum bags like you who lack empathy, lack common sense and are self serving punks.


I've had lethal weapons all my life, and yes you are the true fascist if you are on board with the taking of people's rights because your party is to damned weak to lead this great country. My question is why do you Democrat's want power when you know damned good and well you can't handle it, and that it gets innocent people killed from left to right when y'all get it ??


----------



## Batcat (Aug 7, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only tyranny is that of the neo-fascist authoritarian right and their contempt for the Constitution, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


The Second Amendment prevents Marxist socialist Democrats from taking over this nation and running it as a bunch of tyrants. 









						Australia's COVID Police State Happens When You Give Up Your Guns
					

Since the outset of the COVID-19 lockdowns, Australia has instituted some of the strictest lockdown measures among the western world.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're an idiot, a cry baby when someone is not allowing you to buy or sell another lethal weapon.  I'm not a fascist, I'm a liberal Democrat who sees common sense when it is in front of me.  It's scum bags like you who lack empathy, lack common sense and are self serving punks.


You're still a anti rights fascist.
You don't have any common sense.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're still a anti rights fascist.
> You don't have any common sense.


LOL, you seem to be a damn liar, a damn liar is someone without a moral compass, and usually posts BIG LIES and Conspiracy Stories that are never credible facts or evidence, and only biddable fools believe.

For the record:  I support the rights of all citizens to have equal rights, equal opportunities and equal justice.  Along with those who are in our country without citizenship and in are in any violation of the law receive due process.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> LOL, you seem to be a damn liar, a damn liar is someone without a moral compass, and usually posts BIG LIES and Conspiracy Stories that are never credible facts or evidence, and only biddable fools believe.
> 
> For the record:  I support the rights of all citizens to have equal rights, equal opportunities and equal justice.  Along with those who are in our country without citizenship and in are in any violation of the law receive due process.


I'm not the one pushing to have actual God given rights taken away. You on the other hand are which makes you an anti rights fascist.


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'm not the one pushing to have actual God given rights taken away. You on the other hand are which makes you an anti rights fascist.


What rights did god give you that are threatened?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> What rights did god give you that are threatened?


Freedom of choice for self-defense.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 8, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> LOL, you seem to be a damn liar, a damn liar is someone without a moral compass, and usually posts BIG LIES and Conspiracy Stories that are never credible facts or evidence, and only biddable fools believe.
> 
> For the record:  I support the rights of all citizens to have equal rights, equal opportunities and equal justice.  Along with those who are in our country without citizenship and in are in any violation of the law receive due process.


Equal rights fail once the person that I'm supposed to be equal with uses their rights to either rob me and my family or kill me and my family. This is where my right to own my weapon's in order to prevent the above from happening trump's my supposed equal citizen that has chosen to go rogue on me and my family. Equal RIGHTS are earned and are never just a given Leftist, so get that through your brain dead head already.

The law isn't your family, so they can't tuck you in at night, and bring you milk and cookies after telling you how the Utopic world of perfect leftism is uhhh well perfect, and that in that world nothing will do you no harm. It's all lived out as an unstable false mindset in which creates the fairy tale in your delusional world and mind in which you live.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 8, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Equal rights fail once the person that I'm supposed to be equal with uses their rights to either rob me and my family or kill me and my family. This is where my right to own my weapon's in order to prevent the above from happening trump's my supposed equal citizen that has chosen to go rogue on me and my family. Equal RIGHTS are earned and are never just a given Leftist, so get that through your brain dead head already.
> 
> The law isn't your family, so they can't tuck you in at night, and bring you milk and cookies after telling you how the Utopic world of perfect leftism is uhhh well perfect, and that in that world nothing will do you no harm. It's all lived out as an unstable false mindset in which creates the fairy tale in your delusional world and mind in which you live.


Wow, no one is taking your defensive rights to own a firearm.  You call me "brain dead" when the gist of these paragraphs are the words of a paranoid coward.

Do you need to carry a concealed hand gun when you go to the grocery store?  Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Freedom of choice for self-defense.


"Freedom of choice for self defense"?  Choice in this sentence is fixated by what choice is used?  If someone is breaking into your car and you see them doing it, do you choose to shot them with three or four rounds in the back?  Do you warn them first, or shoot first?


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Freedom of choice for self-defense.


That right is not threatened by the bill.  It is just limiting what kind of gun you can use to defend yourself.  You don't need a 30 round magazine to defend yourself.


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 8, 2022)

Firearms banned at events with Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, who has argued 'gun-free' zones are less safe​That headline says it all.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Don't count on the Senate either. Thing is if the 2 Rino's in the house had voted no the bill would be dead. What happens if Biden gets to pack the court?


I think if Biden ever gets to pack SCOTUS, this nation will be right on the verge of splitting apart. Then trying to confiscate semi-automatic weapons would be the straw that breaks the camel‘s back.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I think if Biden ever gets to pack SCOTUS, this nation will be right on the verge of splitting apart. Then trying to confiscate semi-automatic weapons would be the straw that breaks the camel‘s back.


With what just happened to president Trump the camel is down


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 8, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> LOL, you seem to be a damn liar, a damn liar is someone without a moral compass, and usually posts BIG LIES and Conspiracy Stories that are never credible facts or evidence, and only biddable fools believe.
> 
> For the record:  I support the rights of all citizens to have equal rights, equal opportunities and equal justice.  Along with those who are in our country without citizenship and in are in any violation of the law receive due process.


Equal rights fail once the person that I'm supposed to be equal with uses their rights to either rob me and my family or kill me and my family. This is where my right to own my weapon's in order to prevent the above from happening trump's my supposed equal citizen that has chosen to go rogue on me and my family. Equal RIGHTS are earned and are never just a given Leftist, so get that through your brain dead head's already.

The law isn't your family, so they can't tuck you in at night, and bring you milk and cookies after telling you how the Utopic world of perfect leftism is uhhh well perfect, and that in that world nothing will do you no harm. It's all lived out as an unstable false mindset in which creates the fairy tale in your delusional world and in which you live.


Rye Catcher said:


> Wow, no one is taking your defensive rights to own a firearm.  You call me "brain dead" when the gist of these paragraphs are the words of a paranoid coward.
> 
> Do you need to carry a concealed hand gun when you go to the grocery store?  Are you afraid of the dark?


Weak pathetic come back, but of course it was because you know you are wrong, but because you are a leftist you delusionally think that you are right. 

Like I said "brain dead" with no common sense. 😂

Do yourself a favor, and join up with the right political group that isn't stark raving mad, otherwise get away from the brainwashing Demoncrats who absolutely don't have your best interest in mind any longer.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I think if Biden ever gets to pack SCOTUS, this nation will be right on the verge of splitting apart. Then trying to confiscate semi-automatic weapons would be the straw that breaks the camel‘s back.


They are truly pushing the envelope farther than it has ever been pushed since the 1800's, but why I ask are they this crazy anymore ? They thought during the 1800's that they could defeat the Union, but it was a grind to the bitter end for them. Are we almost there again ??

How arrogant are these Democrat's anymore ?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 8, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Equal rights fail once the person that I'm supposed to be equal with uses their rights to either rob me and my family or kill me and my family. This is where my right to own my weapon's in order to prevent the above from happening trump's my supposed equal citizen that has chosen to go rogue on me and my family. Equal RIGHTS are earned and are never just a given Leftist, so get that through your brain dead head's already.
> 
> The law isn't your family, so they can't tuck you in at night, and bring you milk and cookies after telling you how the Utopic world of perfect leftism is uhhh well perfect, and that in that world nothing will do you no harm. It's all lived out as an unstable false mindset in which creates the fairy tale in your delusional world and in which you live.
> 
> ...


You're sick.  Go see a Vet.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Batcat (Aug 8, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> They are truly pushing the envelope farther than it has ever been pushed since the 1800's, but why I ask are they this crazy anymore ? They thought during the 1800's that they could defeat the Union, but it was a grind to the bitter end for them. Are we almost there again ??
> 
> How arrogant are these Democrat's anymore ?


I seriously hope not. If our nation splits the Russians and the Chinese will divide the world up between themselves. We will be too busy fighting ourselves to go save the world again.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> With what just happened to president Trump the camel is down


We do live in interesting times. I see a lot of pissed off Trump supporters around Mar-a-Lago tonight.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2022)

Batcat said:


> We do live in interesting times. I see a lot of pissed off Trump supporters around Mar-a-Lago tonight.


You have no idea how many Americans are pissed at the boldness of the Democrat's when they know they are dirty laundry themselves. It's all a power play, and the citizen's are caught up in it or rather they are being dragged through the mud in it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> I'm not a fascist, I'm a liberal Democrat who sees common sense when it is in front of me.  It's scum bags like you who lack empathy, lack common sense and are self serving punks.


There's no sense whatsover in the unnecessary and ineffective restrictions you seek to lay on the exercise of the right to keep and bear arms by the law abiding.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You have no idea how many Americans are pissed at the boldness of the Democrat's when they know they are dirty laundry themselves. It's all a power play, and the citizen's are caught up in it or rather they are being dragged through the mud in it.


I suspect I do know, however I hope the anger Americans are feeling is acted on by voting rather than violence. 

Let the Democrats burn their cities down, We simply need to get out the vote to remove the Marxist socialist Democrats from office in the next two elections. We can preserve this nation and what it stands for simply by winning elections. Of course we must insure the elections are honest and not rigged.


----------

